# LUZ oil cooler revival thread. Have a couple questions please.



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Hello all, sorry, I didnt want to revive an old thread and couldnt find any answers. Hopefully they are stupid questions and we can move on...for now 

14 LUZ 107,000 miles. oil leaking from the oil cooler area. The plan is simple. replace the oil cooler/filter assembly and both hoses. now, I looked at the procedure in Alldata and it states that the seals themselves are not available to purchase, if they are bad, the entire assembly needs to be replaced. it states to clean and inspect the seal area is all. Is that accurate? seems like a very serviceable item. ideas? help? experiences?

secondly are the infamous plastic hoses. i have read here about reusing the connectors coupled with 5/8" coolant line. anyone have any photos of how those clips are removed or heard anything about the longevity of that mod? thanks for any input.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Don't know much about it but I did recently buy both hoses just in case.

Each has two clips and each connect the same way.

I took a few pictures.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I just used a mini hook tool and pulled. They snap right off and can be put back in. But FYI those hoses will crumble, so if you have to pull them off you better buy new ones. Or else just save the ends and put your own hose on the ends.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Thanks a lot guys. From what I gathered, a couple people slit the plastic up lengthwise, peeled that back and off. Attached a 5/8 rad coolant line to it with I assume simple hose clamps. Simple enough now that I’ve seen it. (Famous last words).

Any clue on the cooler seals? If they aren’t serviceable, then where would it leak from? The housing itself ? 🤷‍♂️ No oil in the coolant or visa versa, just trickling down here and there


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Bvogt said:


> Thanks a lot guys. From what I gathered, a couple people slit the plastic up lengthwise, peeled that back and off. Attached a 5/8 rad coolant line to it with I assume simple hose clamps. Simple enough now that I’ve seen it. (Famous last words).
> 
> Any clue on the cooler seals? If they aren’t serviceable, then where would it leak from? The housing itself ? 🤷‍♂️ No oil in the coolant or visa versa, just trickling down here and there


The oil cooler seals are just o-rings. Replace with new Viton rings and they’ll never leak again. GM used crappy materials on the engine most of these oil leaks can be permanently resolved with Viton.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


> The oil cooler seals are just o-rings. Replace with new Viton rings and they’ll never leak again. GM used crappy materials on the engine most of these oil leaks can be permanently resolved with Viton.


Really? S***, not sure why GM makes those unavailable if they’re just orings. Thanks man, got 180 pc set Viton for $20. Should find em in there somewhere.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Here’s the plan.









The coupling was removed (simple slit with a box cutter and peeled the hose back and off). I’ll do the same to the other three ends and connect them with heater hose and standard hose clamp? Thoughts?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Diesel4Ever said:


> The oil cooler seals are just o-rings. Replace with new Viton rings and they’ll never leak again. GM used crappy materials on the engine most of these oil leaks can be permanently resolved with Viton.


You know any big box auto repair stores that sell them so you can just walk in and compare what you have to what you need.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Did that a month or so back. Didn’t cost me anything. Worked good


----------

